# All Lead Ban in National Parks



## blacktailslayer (Feb 21, 2007)

Contact Your Federal Legislators to Stop Ban on Lead in National Parks

Sportsmen nationwide must immediately contact their U.S. representatives and senators.

Ask your congressman and two U.S. senators to urge the Obama Administration to stop the National Park Service from its plan to stop the use lead ammunition and fishing tackle on its lands.

The park service, which administers many lands that permit hunting and fishing, including National Preserves, National Recreation Areas and National Rivers, announced March 10 that it would ban lead ammunition and sinkers from its lands.

Acting NPS Director Dan Wenk stated that the NPS goal is to eliminate all lead in ammunition and tackle by the end of 2010.

Over 20 million acres of NPS land is open to hunting and would be adversely impacted by this decision.

This decision is seen as a blatant anti-hunting move. It is clearly designed to limit hunting by imposing high priced alternative products like tungsten, copper, and steel.

It will reduce available conservation dollars as sportsmen reduce purchases of hunting and angling gear.

Take Action! Sportsmen are urged to contact their congressperson and their senators and tell them to ask the Obama Administration to oppose this measure. Tell them banning lead will destroy both part of America’s heritage and reduce conservation dollars.
To find your Representative’s phone number use the Legislative Action Center.

For more information regarding the U.S. Sportsmen’s Alert Network, call 614-888-4868, or email Greg R. Lawson, director of communications at [email protected] or Sharon Hayden, assistant director of communications data at [email protected].

U.S. Sportsmen's Alliancee
801 Kingsmill Parkway
Columbus, Ohio 4322929
614-888-4868
www.ussportsmen.org
[email protected]


----------



## Andy J (Jun 4, 2009)

Honestly, I don't see how this is much of a problem. By definition people are not allowed to hunt in national parks anyway. The only exception I can think of (which I'm sure there are a few more) is Grand Teton National Park. You can fish in national parks, but most lead shot/weight manufacturers cleaned up their own act and have been making lead-free weights for years. What is the problem anyway? Lead is really bad for you and for every other living creature. A friend of mine got lead poisoning and was very sick for weeks before we finally had to drive him to the hospital. Their are many very good substitutes for lead. I grew up in Maryland and there was an all lead ban for waterfowl at least 15 years ago. Almost instantly ammo manufacturers had steel shot ready to go. No problem. Hunting season didn't miss a beat and we haven't had any other restrictions since.


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

Andy J said:


> Honestly, I don't see how this is much of a problem. By definition people are not allowed to hunt in national parks anyway. The only exception I can think of (which I'm sure there are a few more) is Grand Teton National Park. You can fish in national parks, but most lead shot/weight manufacturers cleaned up their own act and have been making lead-free weights for years. What is the problem anyway? Lead is really bad for you and for every other living creature. A friend of mine got lead poisoning and was very sick for weeks before we finally had to drive him to the hospital. Their are many very good substitutes for lead. I grew up in Maryland and there was an all lead ban for waterfowl at least 15 years ago. Almost instantly ammo manufacturers had steel shot ready to go. No problem. Hunting season didn't miss a beat and we haven't had any other restrictions since.


it's not really about the lead my friend


----------



## Andy J (Jun 4, 2009)

sits in trees said:


> it's not really about the lead my friend


I don't follow you. Please elaborate. Thanks


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Well...in short, it's more about losing your right to hunt....eventually


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

Even if it was about lead, steel sucks and all the other stuff is crazy expensive. That's just shot. If you start talking bullets, the all copper bullets aren't cheap either. Has anyone seen what copper does to a tree if it gets under the bark? If you miss a deer and hit a tree or shoot through the deer and hit a tree, that copper bullet will very likely kill that tree.
Either way they are trying to screw us.


----------



## hoytmonger (Sep 16, 2008)

The National Parks Service stated that the 2010 lead-elimination goal applies strictly to NPS activities, not those of the general recreational public.


----------



## scottnorthwest (Mar 9, 2009)

909bowsniper said:


> Well...in short, it's more about losing your right to hunt....eventually


What National Parks allow hunting? None here on the west coast.


----------



## hoytmonger (Sep 16, 2008)

scottnorthwest said:


> What National Parks allow hunting? None here on the west coast.


That's because you live on the LEFT coast.

Actually, according to...

TITLE 36–PARKS, FORESTS, AND PUBLIC PROPERTY CHAPTER I–NATIONAL PARK SERVICE, DEPARTMENT OF THE INTERIOR PART 2–RESOURCE PROTECTION, PUBLIC USE AND RECREATION–Table of Contents Sec. 2.2 Wildlife protection.

(b) Hunting and trapping. (1) Hunting shall be allowed in park areas where such activity is specifically mandated by Federal statutory law. (2) Hunting may be allowed in park areas where such activity is specifically authorized as a discretionary activity under Federal statutory law if the superintendent determines that such activity is consistent with public safety and enjoyment, and sound resource management principles. Such hunting shall be allowed pursuant to special regulations. (3) Trapping shall be allowed in park areas where such activity is specifically mandated by Federal statutory law. (4) Where hunting or trapping or both are authorized, such activities shall be conducted in accordance with Federal law and the laws of the State within whose exterior boundaries a park area or a portion thereof is located. Nonconflicting State laws are adopted as a part of these regulations.

The parks near me allow it with the purchase of a National Park stamp (as well as a hunting license) from the Dept. of Game and Inland Fisheries.


----------



## Andy J (Jun 4, 2009)

The only national park that allows hunting that I am aware of is Grand Teton National Park. We are not losing our right to hunt. This is classic politics. Both sides (republicans and democrats) present legislation that sounds like they are doing something for the constituency when in fact it is all for show. It does nothing. Can anyone else name one other national park that allows hunting?


----------



## hoytmonger (Sep 16, 2008)

Andy J said:


> The only national park that allows hunting that I am aware of is Grand Teton National Park. We are not losing our right to hunt. This is classic politics. Both sides (republicans and democrats) present legislation that sounds like they are doing something for the constituency when in fact it is all for show. It does nothing. Can anyone else name one other national park that allows hunting?


All National Parks in Virginia.
Harpers Ferry National Historical Park, Harpers Ferry WV.
Gates of the Arctic National Park, Bettles AK.
Glacier Bay National Park, Gustavus AK.
Hawaii Volcanoes National Park, Hilo HI.
Katmai National Park, King Salmon AK.
Lake Clark National Park, Port Alsworth AK.
Wrangell-St.Elias National Park, Copper Center AK.

This is an incomplete list, you'd have to check by state.


----------

